# Word for the day  hissy fit



## Josiah (May 14, 2015)

hissy fit
/ˈhɪsɪ/

noun 

1. (informal) a childish temper tantrum; an unreasonable emotional out burst.

Just because I forgot your birthday, there's no reason to throw a Hissy Fit


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

LOL.  Hissy fit. I know those words well. Not that I ever had one.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 14, 2015)

Also known as a 'strop' or a 'paddy'.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 14, 2015)

When you looked it up,was there a pic of my eldest foster girl there? I am becoming all too familiar with hissy fits these days.....


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

Men/boys can also have hissy fits. My delightfully mercurial son certainly did on occasion. Lol.


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

:kissmy:fff::joke:


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

April, HaHaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Kadee (May 14, 2015)

Oh dear I had a  hissy fit !!! Hubby drove out in front of a semi trailer, traveling on a highway mg:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Men/boys can also have hissy fits. My delightfully mercurial son certainly did on occasion. Lol.



Oh yeah-mine too LOL.


----------

